# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  comodato d'uso gratuito

## puli

mia mamma dovrebbe lasciarmi la sua vettura in comodato d'uso gratuito.
quello che ora mi chiedo è,nonostante me la lasci usare in comodato d'uso gratuito,può continuare ad usarla anche lei?
chiedo questo perchè sebbene mi possa dare la sua auto in comodato,comunque a volte servirebbe anche a lei.ma come dicevo,non so se una volta data in comodato,possa usarla solo io,oppure se possa continuare ad usarla anche lei.
grazie mille.

----------


## Patty76

> mia mamma dovrebbe lasciarmi la sua vettura in comodato d'uso gratuito.
> quello che ora mi chiedo &#232;,nonostante me la lasci usare in comodato d'uso gratuito,pu&#242; continuare ad usarla anche lei?
> chiedo questo perch&#232; sebbene mi possa dare la sua auto in comodato,comunque a volte servirebbe anche a lei.ma come dicevo,non so se una volta data in comodato,possa usarla solo io,oppure se possa continuare ad usarla anche lei.
> grazie mille.

  Se ne &#232; gi&#224; parlato qui!

----------


## Finisher

> Se ne è già parlato qui!

  E' vero che se n'è parlato, ma non mi sembra si sia arrivati a dare risposta certa.
Secondo me se è in comodato se ne acquisisce l'uso esclusivo, altrimenti si potrebbero dedurre anche i costi di auto usate da altri soggetti e allora il comodato non sarebbe nemmeno necessario.
Al limite se l'auto è utilizzata promiscuamente per la parte non relativa all'attività si è liberi di farla usare ad altri.
Una sottile differenza forse, ma credo che ci sia.

----------


## Giova78

Salve a tutti! 
mi inserisco chiedendo conferma se devo registrare il contratto di comodato oppure che ne so' può bastare una data certa.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Dipende dall'uso che ne devi fare, e dall'oggetto del comodato. 
ciao   

> Salve a tutti! 
> mi inserisco chiedendo conferma se devo registrare il contratto di comodato oppure che ne so' può bastare una data certa.

----------


## Contabile

> Salve a tutti! 
> mi inserisco chiedendo conferma se devo registrare il contratto di comodato oppure che ne so' può bastare una data certa.

  Lo porti in un ufficio postale e ci fai mettere un timbro, su tutte le pagine, se vuoi una data certa. Può essere una soluzione non "ortodossa" ma sempre soluzione è.  :Smile:

----------


## studio.merola@virgilio.it

In merito all'argomento vi sottopongo questa domanda:
Ho aperto nel 2007 P.iva (27 gennaio) e sono cointestatario dell'automobile con mio padre che ha intestata l'assicurazione....
La makkina la utilizzo esclusivamente io per lo svolgimento dell'attività mia professionale......
Ai fini della deducibilità dei costi (carburante-iva ecc..)
Devo comq fare un contratto di comodato d'uso gratuito?
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

A mio parere sì.   

> In merito all'argomento vi sottopongo questa domanda:
> Ho aperto nel 2007 P.iva (27 gennaio) e sono cointestatario dell'automobile con mio padre che ha intestata l'assicurazione....
> La makkina la utilizzo esclusivamente io per lo svolgimento dell'attività mia professionale......
> Ai fini della deducibilità dei costi (carburante-iva ecc..)
> Devo comq fare un contratto di comodato d'uso gratuito?
> Grazie

----------


## StefanoPadova

io nel contratto di comodato inserisco che l'assicurazione è a nome del comodante e che il pagamento è a carico del comodatario... così deduco il costo...
che ne pensate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io nel contratto di comodato inserisco che l'assicurazione è a nome del comodante e che il pagamento è a carico del comodatario... così deduco il costo...
> che ne pensate?

  Per me non va bene.
Ci vuole l'intestazione della polizza.

----------


## Contabile

> io nel contratto di comodato inserisco che l'assicurazione è a nome del comodante e che il pagamento è a carico del comodatario... così deduco il costo...
> che ne pensate?

   

> Per me non va bene.
> Ci vuole l'intestazione della polizza.

  Il che porterebbe ad eventuali problematiche per la circolazione dell'autovettura essendo la stessa intestata al soggetto COMODANTE nel mentre la polizza verrebbe intestata al soggetto COMODATARIO.  :Cool:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Il che porterebbe ad eventuali problematiche per la circolazione dell'autovettura essendo la stessa intestata al soggetto COMODANTE nel mentre la polizza verrebbe intestata al soggetto COMODATARIO.

  
E' vero, con la nuova norma ci vuole la coincidenza tra proprietario e assicurato. 
Sto uscendo: vado in CTR a discutere questo 
Se vinco (tanto non vinco....) finisco sul giornale. In senso buono, ovviamente.  :Big Grin:

----------


## annade

> E' vero, con la nuova norma ci vuole la coincidenza tra proprietario e assicurato. 
> Sto uscendo: vado in CTR a discutere questo 
> Se vinco (tanto non vinco....) finisco sul giornale. In senso buono, ovviamente.

  .... in bocca al lupo... :Big Grin:

----------

